# Experience moving from one Free Zone to another Free Zone



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello everyone.

My company is in the process of reviewing our facilities in the Dubai Airport Free Zone and difficulties/cost advantages/disadvantages of moving from one Free Zone to another. 

Does anyone have any expereince of doing this recently that they would be willing to share with me?

Any top line feedback is welcome here but if you are willing to share a bit more information then there is a bean/hop/grape beverage or two in it for you!

Thanks


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry wrong forum


----------

